# issues: FreeBSD 7 on HP Proliant ML110 G5



## tekkon (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi, recently my local HP had a promotion and I've gotten myself a Proliant ML110 G5 cheap. I wanted to run my 1st fulltime server and thought of running FreeBSD 7 on it.

I have fairly a bit of experience. Setup a NetBSD web server for a few months and played with FreeBSD based distros - pfSense and DesktopBSD. Most of the stuff I do is installing and playing with applications. Never touch the harder stuff like shell scripting and building a custom kernel.

The installation of FreeBSD 7 went ok on the ML110. However the in built gigabit ethernet card wasn't detected successfully and the system would lock up when restarting or shutting down.

I found a thread where a user with the same hardware experiencing the same problem: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2008-March/084595.html . They were able to solve the ethernet card detection issue. I needed to fix the ethernet issue 1st and deal with the restart issue later. I tried to apply the patch mentioned here: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=kern/119779

I assume I just add the additional lines to /usr/src/sys/dev/bge/if_bge.c and /usr/src/sys/dev/bge/if_bgereg.h then build the kernel.

Following the instructions from the FreeBSD handbook I ran 'make buildkernel KERNCONF=GENERICâ€™ The build halted with a 'Error code 1' after a while.

I've looked around but didn't find anyone posting an exact same error as I experience. I found that most kernel build failures are due to including unneeded options or excluding needed options. In my case I used the GENERIC kernel configuration and I've tried building the kernel with if_bge.c and if_bgereg.h reverted to their original states and still getting an error.

Finally I reinstall FreeBSD 7 and building the kernel with GENERIC on a fresh install. However I still getting an error when building.

Bellow is part of the build output when the build failed. Please help me understand my issue. Thanks.



> --------------------------------------------------------------
> >>> stage 3.1: making dependencies
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> cd /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC; MAKEOBJDIRPREFIX=/usr/obj  MACHINE_ARCH=i386  MACHINE=i386  CPUTYPE=  GROFF_BIN_PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin  GROFF_FONT_PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/share/groff_font  GROFF_TMAC_PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/share/tmac  _SHLIBDIRPREFIX=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp  INSTALL="sh /usr/src/tools/install.sh"  PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/games:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/games:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin make KERNEL=kernel depend -DNO_MODULES_OBJ
> ...


----------



## Vladimir (Nov 19, 2008)

At first give the *dmesg* output. And full name of your Ethernet card


----------



## tekkon (Nov 19, 2008)

It's an embedded NC105i PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Server Adapter as HP calls it. Around the internet people identify it as a Broadcom BCM5722 card.

I'm sorry I couldn't get the dmesg output at the moment because The system was formatted and awaiting a re-download of  7.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso. I just tried the md5sum test and my previous download failed the checksum test. I read somewhere that a corrupted download could cause the problem.


----------



## SaveTheRbtz (Nov 19, 2008)

Can you try this ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/7.1/ ?
There are some major improvements in bge driver in upcoming release

PS. you can also try this
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/sys/dev/bge/if_bge.c.diff?r1=1.198.2.2.2.1;r2=1.198.2.4
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/sys/dev/bge/if_bgereg.h.diff?r1=1.73;r2=1.73.2.1
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/sys/dev/mii/brgphy.c.diff?r1=1.70;r2=1.70.2.1
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/sys/dev/mii/miidevs.diff?r1=1.46.2.2;r2=1.46.2.3


----------



## Sylhouette (Nov 20, 2008)

I have the same machine, and i am running 7.1 PRERELEASE amd64 without problems.!!

regards,
Johan Hendriks


----------



## tekkon (Nov 21, 2008)

SaveTheRbtz said:
			
		

> Can you try this ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/7.1/ ?
> There are some major improvements in bge driver in upcoming release
> 
> PS. you can also try this
> ...



Ok,  I've never applied a patch before. From the link you provided, I assume I add the lines with a â€œ+â€ in front to the following files:
src/sys/dev/bge/if_bge.c
src/sys/dev/bge/if_bgereg.h
src/sys/dev/mii/brgphy.c
src/sys/dev/mii/miidevs

and then â€œmake buildkernel KERNCONF=GENERICâ€ from â€œ/usr/srcâ€ correct?



			
				Sylhouette said:
			
		

> I have the same machine, and i am running 7.1 PRERELEASE amd64 without problems.!!
> 
> regards,
> Johan Hendriks



Good to hear that 7.1 is working with ML110 G5. I think I'll wait for the final release as I don't have experience upgrading from beta.


----------



## SaveTheRbtz (Nov 21, 2008)

first read *man patch*
in your case patches applying like
_# cd /usr
# patch < patchfile.diff_

but it can be nontrivial for you, so my advice is to install 7.1BETA2 that i've posted link to.


----------



## hamba (Nov 21, 2008)

I have the same system and had loads of problems trying to install FreeBSD7.0-RELEASE
I ended up downloading a stable install disk and used it. You can find them here
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/200811/

This worked for me.


----------



## Sylhouette (Nov 21, 2008)

> I have the same system and had loads of problems trying to install FreeBSD7.0-RELEASE
> I ended up downloading a stable install disk and used it. You can find them here
> ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/200811/



In the snapshot dir you mentioned there are no STABLE branch snapshots.
If you use one from that dir than you are running CURRENT which is the main development version of FreeBSD ,also known as 8.0

The latest STABLE of the 7 branch is 7.1-Beta2

For the topic starter just try to install the beta 2  if it works, then you have 2 options.
1 wait for 7.1 being released and install it.
2 install 7.1 beta and learn how to do a buildworld cycle, this way you can upgrade the Beta to the RC's and then the final release.

You probably find it scary at first but there is really not a lot that can go wrong. But this way you will learn a lot off the system and then when 7.2 comes out  you are ready to do that upgrade as well 

regards,
Johan Hendriks


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Nov 21, 2008)

The handbook describes the process. Caveats are listed in /usr/src/UPDATING.

The cvsup tag you need is RELENG_7. Once 7.1 is released, you can change the tag to RELENG_7_1.
Tag RELENG_7_1 will not contain new development patches towards 7.2 release, but only security fixes.


----------



## tekkon (Nov 23, 2008)

Sylhouette said:
			
		

> For the topic starter just try to install the beta 2  if it works, then you have 2 options.
> 1 wait for 7.1 being released and install it.
> 2 install 7.1 beta and learn how to do a buildworld cycle, this way you can upgrade the Beta to the RC's and then the final release.
> 
> ...



I've just installed 7.1 beta2. The reboot issue is gone and the Broadcom BCM5722 interface is working.

Thanks to all for the assistance.


----------

